# Stokke chair knock-off?



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

I just found this kinderzeat/tripp trapp knock off on ebay and was wondering if anyone had seen it/bought it?

DD (15mo) is obsessed with her big brothers kinderzeat, but another $200 chair is just not in our budget right now. I saw the one step ahead chair, but she is just so stubborn, i'm not sure if that will be close enough to ds's chair.


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing. Anyone?


----------



## jackaroosmom (May 12, 2006)

: This looks great. I just saw it on amazon and there are a few positive reviews. The only negative one was regarding customer service.

Anyone??


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

I hope Stokke sues the maufacturer.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
I hope Stokke sues the maufacturer.

Why?


----------



## MrsNavigator (Jun 26, 2005)

Because it's breach of copyright and stealing someone's creative property?

K


----------



## camotyka (Jul 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonR* 
I hope Stokke sues the maufacturer.


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Umm, doesn't copyright only cover media type materials, books, music etc? I get that this is a pretty blatant knock-off, but they aren't selling it as a stokke, which is what (i think?) makes some knock offs illegal. Copying is a part of manufacturing. Clothes are no sooner down the runway than someone has made a very close facsimile, is that really illegal? I thought it was only illegal to sell "counterfeit" items...not so much things that just look a lot like something else.


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

So I've totally gotten sucked into google trying to figure this out. I found this on wiki:

Quote:

Useful Articles
If a pictorial, graphic or sculptural work is a useful article, it is copyrighted only if its aesthetic features are separable from its utilitarian features. A useful article is an article having an intrinsic utilitarian function that is not merely to portray the appearance of the article or to convey information. The must be separable from the functional aspect to be copyrighted.

There are two primary approaches to the separability issue: physical separability and conceptual separability. Physical separability is the ability to take the aesthetic thing away from the functional thing. Conceptual separability can be found in several different ways. It may be present if the useful article is also shown to be appreciated for its aesthetic appeal or by the design approach, which is the idea that separabilty is only available if the designer is able to make the aesthetic choices that are unaffected by the functional considerations. A question may also be asked of whether an individual would think of the aesthetic aspects of the work being separate from the functional aspects.

There are several different tests available for conceptual separability. The first, the Primary Use test, asks how is the thing primarily used: art or function? The second, the Marketable as Art test, asks can the article be sold as art, whether functional or not. This test does not have much backing, as almost anything can be sold as art. The third test, Temporal Displacement, asks could an individual conceptualize the article as art without conceptualizing functionality at the same time. Finally, the Denicola test says that copyrightability should ultimately depend on the extent to which the work reflects the artistic expression inhibited by functional consideration. If something came to have a pleasing shape because there were functional considerations, the artistic aspect was constrained by those concerns.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

I just think it's funny.It's a high chair.Most of the major brand high chairs look exactly the same.Walking down the isles of Target is like flipping the pages in a Pottery Barn catalogue.There are all sorts of similar products out there.And I sure am thankful for that.
Anyway...here's another very similar one:
http://www.onestepahead.com/product/...09757/117.html

I hope someone can tell you if these alternatives to a Stokke are any good.


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andreac* 
So I've totally gotten sucked into google trying to figure this out. I found this on wiki:


Umm..total fatigued brain here... translation please?


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

There are other sorts of product protection, like a Patent or Trademark, not just Copyright.

If you (person X or company X) spend a lot of time and money to research, design and create something, then you protect yourself from "knock-offs" so that you can recoop the costs of the research and design that you made.

For example a drug company might spend 5 million to research and develope a drug to shrink brain tumors. Then they have the sole rights to this for X years, so that they can recoop the 5 million they spent to create it in the first place. If there was no protection, then no company would ever spend the time and money, and we would be terribly short of a lot of useful items (and dranted, a lot of junk as well). A drug to decrease a brain tumor is maybe more important that a hip high chair, but if these protections didn't exist, then we would all probably have only 1 or two choices for baby chairs, and they would look like what our grand parents used, without any safety protection.


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

I looked at the Stokke site and didn't see any mention of a patent, which I know doesn't mean they don't have one, but companies do seem to love to brag about having a patent. So assuming their design wasn't patent-worthy for whatever reason, is it illegal to make something very similar or just illegal to make something that looks the same and try to sell it under false pretenses, ie a counterfeit? I'm not trying to be difficult, just trying to understand.

While I was searching around I found reference to "trade dress" protection, which was recently given to an Eames (i think) chair design. But that was rare enought that it made the news. I don't know that your average functional piece of furniture is going to qualify for something like that.


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellp* 
Umm..total fatigued brain here... translation please?

My total layperson's understanding was that functional articles, unless they could also be displayed soley as a work of art, are not eligable for copyright protection.


----------



## KayasMama04 (Feb 4, 2006)

I have no reviews for it but ..that is a lot more affordable.


----------



## Rikki Gard (Apr 21, 2005)

I would definitely get the cheaper chair. I am not a name brand gal like most of my friends. Sometimes you do sacrifice quality, but often off brands are just as good and more affordable for some of us







.


----------



## wahoowhippets (Dec 17, 2005)

I was wondering about the knock-off brand chair too. So I wrote to them to find out where it was made--in China. Then I called Stoke--their chairs are made in Slovenia. Is made in Slovenia as bad as made in China? When I see made in China I think sweatshops. What about Slovenia? Same thing? The chairs look *exactly* the same on the websites. What do you all think?


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wahoowhippets* 
I was wondering about the knock-off brand chair too. So I wrote to them to find out where it was made--in China. Then I called Stoke--their chairs are made in Slovenia. Is made in Slovenia as bad as made in China? When I see made in China I think sweatshops. What about Slovenia? Same thing? The chairs look *exactly* the same on the websites. What do you all think?

I don't think what country something is made in can really tell you about the conditions of the work place where it was made.I mean we have sweatshops here too.


----------



## loewymartin (Mar 23, 2004)

I just wanted to mention that this is comparable to the Kinderzeat, not the Tripp Trapp. The TT has a 5 point harness (better for younger kids) and the KZ has the 3 point harness. If I could find a TT knock-off I'd be all over it







I already have a TT and KZ at my house and my mom has a KZ at hers and she has been looking for a TT for my youngest DD for her house too.


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

I didn't see any mention of weight limits on the knock-off. The Stokke Kinderzeat can be converted to a chair that will seat a 300 lb adult. If you plan to sell the chair before the child is tall enough for the conversion to "normal" chair, fine, but other knock-offs I've seen only support to 150 lbs.


----------



## Bimmergal2005 (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wahoowhippets* 
The chairs look *exactly* the same on the websites. What do you all think?

I think the OP (and others in the same boat) should get the one they can afford.


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

And remember what they say - You get what you pay for...

I'm in the situation where I'd have to get the cheaper one (or even make one myself), but I wouldn't assume they're the same quality. For example, the wood of the stokke might be better sourced than the knockoff. You can't tell quality of construction from the picture, like screws used, etc. In furnishings, the craftsmanship is the expensive part, because that's the time consuming part.
And it's hard to tell, unless you have both side by side. That's the hard part about buying things off the internet.


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rere* 
I just think it's funny.It's a high chair.Most of the major brand high chairs look exactly the same.Walking down the isles of Target is like flipping the pages in a Pottery Barn catalogue.There are all sorts of similar products out there.And I sure am thankful for that.

You know when I was looking for high chairs, I decided to peruse european web sites, and there are some gorgeous ones available. Pricey, but obviously heirloom quality, stuff you can use with more than one kid and more than one generation. Not here in the US though. All ours are plasticy disposible junk. But, like I said before, I'm not in a place to afford them(plus shipping!) so I chose not to get a high chair, just one of those boosters that fit in a chair. Dd chose her own seat when she was big enough to get onto one of our bar stools, probably before she was 2.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

They're $99 + $35 shipping? I think I only paid a little more for my Kinderzeat. I got it new off Ebay and it had free shipping, shipped from the manufacturer. Plus it's blue!


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloudswinger* 
And remember what they say - You get what you pay for...

I'm in the situation where I'd have to get the cheaper one (or even make one myself), but I wouldn't assume they're the same quality. For example, the wood of the stokke might be better sourced than the knockoff. You can't tell quality of construction from the picture, like screws used, etc. In furnishings, the craftsmanship is the expensive part, because that's the time consuming part.
And it's hard to tell, unless you have both side by side. That's the hard part about buying things off the internet.

I totally agree. If I didn't already have one Stokke, I don't think I'd get the knock-off. But I don't need the new one to last as long. So long as the knock-off lasts a couple of years, the time I'll need 2 chairs, if it falls apart eventually, I'll still have the Stokke. And I have no doubt that the Stokke will last forever! It's 3 years old and still looks PERFECT. I truly believe it's worth the $200 (or whatever they cost now), but I don't think I need TWO $200 chairs, ya know. I'm not sure if that made sense...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *daekini* 
They're $99 + $35 shipping? I think I only paid a little more for my Kinderzeat. I got it new off Ebay and it had free shipping, shipped from the manufacturer. Plus it's blue!









The one I like is the Whitewash finish, which is on sale in their store for $75. Plus, they come with the cushion, which isn't cheap for the the Stokke seats.

I'll probably order one in the next couple of weeks and I'll be sure to come back and update this thread!


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cloudswinger* 
You know when I was looking for high chairs, I decided to peruse european web sites, and there are some gorgeous ones available. Pricey, but obviously heirloom quality, stuff you can use with more than one kid and more than one generation. Not here in the US though. All ours are plasticy disposible junk. But, like I said before, I'm not in a place to afford them(plus shipping!) so I chose not to get a high chair, just one of those boosters that fit in a chair. Dd chose her own seat when she was big enough to get onto one of our bar stools, probably before she was 2.

Oh yeh,I totally see the appeal of the high quality wood ones.It just doesn't bother me that someone designed a wood one to look like another wood one. I mean all the crappy plastic ones look the same as each other but I don't think anyone is going to come on here and say they should sue.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

I have a feeling you'll be disappointed with this chair.

My DH bought two of the One Step Ahead wooden chairs a few years ago. The seat platforms are always sliding out (well, they aren't just spontaneously sliding out, they are having a little help from my 2 yo







), landing on the floor with a crash and driving me crazy. The weight limit is only 140 lbs so whenever I see an adult heading towards the chair I have to redicrect them to another chair.

Overall they are okay and look better than the big plastic high chairs but I really wish we had just spent the extra $200 and gotten the Stokke's. (These were about $100, the Stokke's are about $200 aren't they?)


----------



## MCPM (Jan 29, 2006)

Just wanted to mention that made in Slovenia is not at all like made in China. Slovenia is a fairly wealthy, albeit tiny, country in the EU. It's the only truly thriving part of the former Yugoslavia.


----------



## wahoowhippets (Dec 17, 2005)

This is an interesting thread. I am in the market for a second chair (after having spent $180 on the Stokke, which we love). I read some of the ebay reviews for the happy hippo smile chair and they are all good reviews (someone even said that they had one chair of each and could not tell the difference). I am still not sure of which one to get. If anyone out there has one of each of these chairs we would love to hear your input!


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCPM* 
Just wanted to mention that made in Slovenia is not at all like made in China. Slovenia is a fairly wealthy, albeit tiny, country in the EU. It's the only truly thriving part of the former Yugoslavia.

Yes, and since they are in the EU, there are minimum wages and rules concerning workers and product quality. Whereas with China, the ancient proverb is something like "The Emperor is far away" aka "If you don't get caught ... anything goes".

I would think it'd be easier to only have the one type , that way you can't always be comparing the two. And then there's the intangible thing, like if you'd pay the difference if you knew some 10 year old child had been working on your chair. My parents and I debate that every once in a while, and I haven't been able to decide one way or the other.


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

I have a bit of a review for the hippo chair. the hippo smile chair is almost a carbon copy of our stokke. I took a comparison photo of them together. There is a difference between them, the hippo was not made to the quality level of the stokke. you do indeed get what you pay for. the hippo chair was quite difficult to get to assemble properly as the seat and foot rests are different widths and the slots on the sides of the chair aren't quite right for the thickness of the surfaces that slide into them. the finish on the the foot rest and seat have already been damaged by putting it together. the stokke chair is easy to assemble and perfectly engineered among all the parts. I'm glad we have our stokke, we know that one will last a lifetime, but the hippo is really fine (after a bit of crafty paper jamming to make the seat part snug between the rails.) and it will do for as long as daniel needs it. the red is stokke and the whitewash is hipposmile

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ke004Small.jpg


----------



## westcoastmom (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm just ordering some of the Hipposmile chairs, having previously had a Kinderzeat and Tripp Trapp before we moved.

From the pictures, they look identical. They are both made of Beech. Country of manufacture really doesn't mean anything. Everything is made in China these days and some of it is crummy quality and some of it is very good quality.

I would have to say the same of the chairs we had. The stain on the Stokke chiars is poor quality.

If you are wanting the 5 point harness, it can be bought and used with older Kinderzeat chairs, so I would think it would work with the Hipposmile.

IMHO, I think Stokke is getting what they deserve. They only allow their products to be sold at the same ridiculously expensive prices with high markup and don't allow dealers/stores to put them on sale.


----------



## westcoastmom (Jun 7, 2006)

I just got 3 Hipposmile chairs. I would say the quality may be a little less, but they are an exact knockoff and work the same. The stain appears to be thicker and looks like it will stand up better to spills and wiping. The Kinderzeat that I had, had no stain in the grooves. Both the Kinderzeat and Tripp Trapp that we had had thin stain and it was cracking. I was always very careful to wipe up any liquids quickly and to dry it because I could see that it wouldn't take much for liquids to damage the flat boards.

I bought my Kinderzeat and Tripp Trapp for about $160 without cushions which cost $40. The Hipposmile chairs cost $100 with seat cushions and IMO it is a good deal. I like the seat cushions better than the Stoke ones which have no stitching and the batting just ends up bunching up.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *westcoastmom* 
IMHO, I think Stokke is getting what they deserve. They only allow their products to be sold at the same ridiculously expensive prices with high markup and don't allow dealers/stores to put them on sale.









:


----------

